# Hobby Motorhomes



## 118959

Thinking of buying one.Any comments from anyone who has owned one welcome, particularly about the build quality.We will be buying a new one.


----------



## 106410

Just be careful of the external paint work when the two year warranty is nearly up. Don't bank on the service guys to check it, do it yourself including the roof. I was left with a £6,000 bill for a respray 26 months after I purchased mine and that knocked the enjoyment out of motorhoming for me. Everything else about the Hobby was spot on. S


----------



## havingfun

*hobby motorhomes*

hi,

we,ve got a 2001 hobby 750, and it is still like brand new, doors shut,mattress still great, all catches good, all the boring things,but very important when you spend months at a time in it. and everything very user friendly.

we looked for a long time before we bought,because i can be cackhanded,and if it will turn the wrong way,i,m your woman,and i find on the hobby,everything is straightforward.

oh, and its great when people come up,and want to see round your van because its such a great shape.....just me being very bigheaded

mags,

just 1 bad point,it,s noisy on the road,lots of rattles from the back,compared to some vans,maybe my packing.


----------



## warrenjsmith

Just purchased a 09 toskana 600. So far very very happy with it, particularly the build quality and the winterisation. Its quiet on the move -no rattles or squeaks.


----------



## raynipper

The old lowline ones looked stylish and sleek. The new ones I have seen with that damn great bulge above the cab are hideous imho.

But the build quality is great.

Ray.


----------



## zack

We have the Hobby Van Exclusive on a Ford Chassis, so far so good. Build quality seams excellent, everything works well.


----------



## 118959

Thanks all. Just bought one! A Siesta with a garage.Eye watering amount though.


----------



## zack

Good choice nice van, how long before delivery.Enjoy when it arrives.
Chris


----------



## 118959

We will get it in March if all goes to plan. Quite excited.


----------



## jb6981

Good quality German van but with Italian electrics by CBE. My 2006 Hobby 725 is on it's THIRD 12v distribution box, it fails and you have no 12v to fridge, electric step does not self retract, leisure battery not charged, and second control panel, all replaced under warranty by Brownhills (although it is a self imported LHD, but thats another story!). Apparently the latest box is a new design and has so far lasted longer than the usual 6 months. 

Other than that, no rattles, nothing broken or fell off, handling on ALKO chassis brilliant - overtake juggernauts at 75mph with ease, no pressure wave deflection. Good road presence and much admired on site. 

Just watch the electrics and if you import one yourself be prepared to fight hard for remedial warranty work! Although I imported mine in 2006 when the pound was worth euro 1.45, hardly worth bothering now.


----------

